# australian involvement in the vietnam war



## jrk (Oct 7, 2005)

heres some more info on my vietnam knowledge.

http://www.vvaa.org.au/ran.htm


----------



## jrk (Oct 7, 2005)

i,m working on the piccies at the moment.

this one is off the aircraft carrier hmas sydney in the vietnam war.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2005)

VERY COOL!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting indeed.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi guys, here's an excellent site about RAN involvement in all the wars including Vietnam. has some great pics!
http://www.gunplot.net/vietnam/vietnamrani.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 8, 2005)

Go RAN! Cool link.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2005)

Interesting stuff jrk.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Interesting info. I used to have a model of a Australian Huey from the Vietnam War.


----------

